# New 1966 Batman licensing approved



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Adam West and Burt Ward likeness approved for new 1966 Batman products.

New kits? Figures for the Batmobile?

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118055126.html?cmpid=RSS|News|TVNews


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

This makes me happy for West and Ward especially. I hope Newmar gets a piece of the pie too. Are there any other A-list characters from that show still alive and kicking?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wonder if this license is broad enough to include such things as DVD and Blu-ray releases of the TV series?

These are LONG overdue!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> This makes me happy for West and Ward especially. I hope Newmar gets a piece of the pie too.


I'd like a piece of Newmar's...


Oh wait, family board...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe we will finally see a nice Batcopter kit


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Trek Ace said:


> I wonder if this license is broad enough to include such things as DVD and Blu-ray releases of the TV series?
> 
> These are LONG overdue!


From the article:

"Rights issues resolved on Fox's campy 1960s series"

This was the hold-up on DVD releases of the TV series, so it would be impossible to think that Warner would not cash in with both a DVD and Blu-Ray release of the series. I just hope that both versions are released at the same time so we can have a choice of which version to buy from the beginning.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Be still my heart. Evidently pigs HAVE learned to fly. :thumbsup: Now if the DVDs come through Ill suffer my 1st heart attack.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The article says they can use Burgess Meredith's likeness!!! C'mon somebody! Re-pop the Aurora Penguin kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> The article says they can use Burgess Meredith's likeness!!! C'mon somebody! Re-pop the Aurora Penguin kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Larry


I thought PL was already planning on doing that? old news


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> I thought PL was already planning on doing that? old news


Not to mention that that "likeness" was never licensed in the first place. It's close, but not so close it's obvious.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Batman 1966 villian actors still alive. Not sidekicks, main baddies.

1. Malichi Thorne (Flaseface)

2. Zaa Zaa Gabor (Manerva)

3, Joan Collins ( The Siren)

4. Eli Wallach (Mr. Freeze)

5. John Astin (The Riddler)

6 And of course, Julie Newmar and Lee Meriwheater Catwoman


I missed anyone tell me. I hopethis gets us one step closed to the show on DVD, Blu Ray.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

apls said:


> Batman 1966 villian actors still alive. Not sidekicks, main baddies.
> 
> 1. Malichi Thorne (Flaseface)
> 
> ...


Thanks - although I doubt we'd see any licensing on Falseface, The Siren or Minerva. I had forgotten that Wallach also played Dr. Freeze and for some reason I thought Astin was deceased. And of course Meriwether played Catwoman in the feature movie.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Trek Ace said:


> I wonder if this license is broad enough to include such things as DVD and Blu-ray releases of the TV series?
> 
> These are LONG overdue!


 Not according to studio reps, as per this article: http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/news/Batman-Variety-Story-About-Warner-Licensing-Deal/17060


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Well that saves me from having that heart attack, which will make my family extremely happy.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Not to pee in the proverbial picnic basket, but...

As the article clearly points out, aside from several studios/production companies asserting rights to the show, there is also the thorny issue of stars from other shows appearing _in character_ as Batman & Robin scaled Gotham City's walls that would need to be resolved prior to a DVD/Blu-Ray release (anyone remember the Beavis & Butthead collections? Nevermind that it wasn't the complete series, *ALL* of the music videos had to be removed due to licensing...kind of gutting the whole idea).

I also don't see any mention that the rights to use the actors likenesses had been resolved with the actors themselves (or their estates)...only the individual STUDIOS. It *was* common practice back then for actors to sign away rights to their likenesses altogether, or if they had any type of licensing agreement, they tended to be fairly short-term...2 - 5 years depending on the perceived popularity and projected longevity of the show. Which led to some pretty generic looking merchandise until those contracts expired.

I can't help wondering if the ACTORS will benefit from this new deal, or just the studios that now hold the rights to the character/actors' likenesses.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

BatToys said:


> Adam West and Burt Ward likeness approved for new 1966 Batman products.
> 
> New kits? Figures for the Batmobile?
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118055126.html?cmpid=RSS|News|TVNews


I'd say, 1/6 scale Hot Toys Figures!
and then perhaps a 1/6 scale 1966 Batmobile.
Not for me though, I can't afford it. I'll be passing up the other two large scale Batmobiles (1989 Burton Batmobile, and the Tumbler) because I simply don't have that kind of money.
Still... it is nice to see that they're being made.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This is such positive news!!

West is still my Favorite Batman.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

LGFugate said:


> The article says they can use Burgess Meredith's likeness!!! C'mon somebody! Re-pop the Aurora Penguin kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Larry


Methinks "they" are :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

flyingfrets said:


> Not to pee in the proverbial picnic basket, but...
> 
> As the article clearly points out, aside from several studios/production companies asserting rights to the show, there is also the thorny issue of stars from other shows appearing _in character_ as Batman & Robin scaled Gotham City's walls that would need to be resolved prior to a DVD/Blu-Ray release (anyone remember the Beavis & Butthead collections? Nevermind that it wasn't the complete series, *ALL* of the music videos had to be removed due to licensing...kind of gutting the whole idea).
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain the actors get a cut of this. Even though they were studio contracted, it's their likeness that's being used. Without them on board this agreement couldn't be done (for figure-toys).



> From Article: WBCP now has the rights to license the likenesses of the actors from Batman as part of the Batman Classic TV Series licensing program. Throughout the duration of the 120-episode run of Batman, the venerable actors of the series include Adam West as Batman, Burt Ward as Robin, Cesar Romero as The Joker, Burgess Meredith as The Penguin, Vincent Price as Egghead and Eartha Kitt as Catwoman, among many others.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Maybe we will finally see a nice Batcopter kit


Nice hot wheels 1:50 out now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

geoffdude said:


> Nice hot wheels 1:50 out now.


Nice, but that's the wrong design for the bat in the white area on top of the bubble.
Bob


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been holding off buying the old Keaton Hot Toys Batman 1/6 figure in hopes that a West/Ward set would happen....now I have to hold off longer with my fingers crossed.

This is great news....as far as it goes, thanks for the info and keep it coming!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

When the Hot Toys West Ward is ready, I'd want West Ward to autograph the boxes.


----------

